# Cheese Tray



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

We had some friends over to visit and had a beautiful tray with cheeses. We served icy cold beer along with the cheese as well as a white wine. and had quince paste,Marcona almonds and several  rustic breads. There was also crispy pears and apples.There was honey drizzled over the cheese. There also was nuts, and grapes. Most of the thin sliced breads were dark and lightly toasted. We tried a gorganzold with fresh soft butter, St Andre, brie, St. Albury, there were several other I didn't try one was a cheddar that was well aged and I passed not much of a cheddar fan. But in al this was  a taste treat for all of us.
kadesma


----------



## AmandaES (May 31, 2010)

What a treat for your friends...sounds delicious! Can't wait to a nice icy cold beer again!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 31, 2010)

I love eating like that Kades, it's just so relaxing to be able to sit around with friends and just nibble... Cheese is one of the foods that I could eat everyday I just the the different flavors and textures, and they pair wonderfully with fruit... Hmmmm it's 5:30 a.m. and now I want cheese...


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2010)

Kadesma, I have a group of friends who are not sweets lovers and do this for desert on occasion.  Or we'll just do it for the two of us for a brunch on a special occasion.  Sometimes we add port (if it is desert) or champagne (if it is brunch).  Walnut halves go well with this, as does some sweet balsamic vinegar for dipping an edge of the cheese or fruit.  Having a huge cheese tray for dinner at the Casa Carioca in Germany is one of my favorite childhood memories.


----------



## licia (May 31, 2010)

CJ, it sounds great and delicious. My cheese trays are sadly lacking compared to yours. I'd have to make a run for the grocer to obtain all of that.


----------



## lyndalou (May 31, 2010)

Kades, You rock! Some really good ideas there. I am having my kitchen done, and will use this idea when I have friends over to celebrate the end of a long reno.

Lyndalou


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

AmandaES said:


> What a treat for your friends...sounds delicious! Can't wait to a nice icy cold beer again!


It was so good. And the beer was wonderful instead of wine. Nice change.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> I love eating like that Kades, it's just so relaxing to be able to sit around with friends and just nibble... Cheese is one of the foods that I could eat everyday I just the the different flavors and textures, and they pair wonderfully with fruit... Hmmmm it's 5:30 a.m. and now I want cheese...


Me too Mimi. I love cooking, but I'm more of a snacker,so this was so nice. I love fruit and nuts and we also tried chutney, I'm surprised I'm still standing
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

Claire said:


> Kadesma, I have a group of friends who are not sweets lovers and do this for desert on occasion.  Or we'll just do it for the two of us for a brunch on a special occasion.  Sometimes we add port (if it is desert) or champagne (if it is brunch).  Walnut halves go well with this, as does some sweet balsamic vinegar for dipping an edge of the cheese or fruit.  Having a huge cheese tray for dinner at the Casa Carioca in Germany is one of my favorite childhood memories.


Claire, I think I prefer cheese over meat. But because of the kidney failure I have to not have  cheese oftten, so yesterday I ate  a lot of it. Of course It meant taking quite a few pills to balance it out. It was worth it though I didn't think of port, I imagine that is wonderful with it. I was surprised that beer worked so well.It just blended together nicely.  We had some of the almonds from Spain.They are wonderful If we do this again I'll add some walnuts to it.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

licia said:


> CJ, it sounds great and delicious. My cheese trays are sadly lacking compared to yours. I'd have to make a run for the grocer to obtain all of that.


Hi licia,
I did make a run to the grocer. It was worth it. We have a grocer that carries all types of cheese. The fellow who runs it is one of the owners and really know his stuff. It's a joy to talk to him.He has used several of my ideas there on Saturday. Makes me feel so good
cj


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> Kades, You rock! Some really good ideas there. I am having my kitchen done, and will use this idea when I have friends over to celebrate the end of a long reno.
> 
> Lyndalou


Thank you Lyndalou,
It's fun to share recipe ideas. Hope your kitchen turns out beautiful. We did ours last year and it is so nice. I love it.
kades


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 31, 2010)

Man I love cheese. I have a refrigerator full of it that I have been avoiding due to diet things.


----------



## babetoo (May 31, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Man I love cheese. I have a refrigerator full of it that I have been avoiding due to diet things.


 
with tears in my eyes, i gave my son all my cheese, except a bit of shredded mozz. they all contain more salt than i can have. i love cheese, this is a hard one to give up.


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

babetoo said:


> with tears in my eyes, i gave my son all my cheese, except a bit of shredded mozz. they all contain more salt than i can have. i love cheese, this is a hard one to give up.


It sure is, I can only have once in a while and it's hard to give up. I know how you feel.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Man I love cheese. I have a refrigerator full of it that I have been avoiding due to diet things.


I understand, it makes me sad that I can't indulge like I use to.
nutz
kades


----------

